# Whiz saw instructions



## warreny (Jan 23, 2012)

I have an old whiz saw {jigsaw} that was my dads.it's about 1950 vintage.i am looking for the owners manual or instructions sheet.can you help?thanks for your time,warreny


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Warren,

Do you have a make/model. _I am understanding a "whiz saw" as a generic term?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Radial Arm Saw at Old-Woodworking-Tools.net

http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/craftsman-tool-manuals.html
===



warreny said:


> I have an old whiz saw {jigsaw} that was my dads.it's about 1950 vintage.i am looking for the owners manual or instructions sheet.can you help?thanks for your time,warreny


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it like a jigsaw mounted upside down in a small table ?
Could be this manufacturer.


Makers of the new WHIZ SAW. Cuts all stock except metal up to 1" thick as ripsaw, crosscut saw, band saw, jig saw scroll saw, keyhole saw and coping saw.

The founder was Harold S. Forsberg, who had earlier worked for Crescent Tool Co.. They mainly made hand tools, including screwdrivers and hacksaws, but in 1950 they made a small bench-mounted saw, which was, in essence, a handheld jigsaw mounted upside-down in a frame.

Information Sources

Thanks to Brian Kachadurian for alerting us to this maker. The 1950 Popular Mechanics Power Tool book (under Woodworking Machines) lists
Forsberg Mfg Co. 
Bridgeport, CT 
Makers of the new WHIZ SAW. Cuts all stock except metal up to 1" thick as ripsaw, crosscut saw, band saw, jig saw scroll saw, keyhole saw and coping saw.


----------



## gizzy (Nov 7, 2015)

*whiz saw*

looking for the whiz saw blades. any one out there know were i can get them circa 1950


----------



## gizzy (Nov 7, 2015)

it's the orange one just says forsberg man. co. 60 cycles 14000 rpm serial no. g1531


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Gizzy. I found this article from the Vintage Machinery site. Forsberg Manufacturing Co. - History | VintageMachinery.org There was an article about it in the 1950 Popular Mechanics Tool Book. Ive only seen a couple of different type blade mounts for jigsaws. If you have a blade for it you can post a picture or post a picture of the machine where the blade mounts. As long as the pictures are in your hard drive you can post them. If you need help with that just ask.


----------



## Alphastrong (Oct 26, 2017)

*Forsberg Whiz Saw*



gizzy said:


> it's the orange one just says forsberg man. co. 60 cycles 14000 rpm serial no. g1531


I recently bought the same orange whiz at a yard sale. mine says number #1516, there was part of a broken blade still inside the shaft but I don't see any screw or anything that would tighten down to keep the blade from falling out. no holes no threads nothing. does anyone know how to install a blade in these Whiz Saws? again i have the 1950's Forsberg Whiz Saw as seen in those black and white ads from the 50's. please help anyone.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Alpha and welcome. You are able to post a picture of it as long as the picture is stored in your hard drive. Use the advanced posting option to do that. If you need help with it let us know.


----------



## Unbalanced1 (Apr 22, 2019)

To remove the blade, you need to go in from the top by removing the big nut. I had to grind the sides of a regular flat tip screwdriver to get it to fit through the hole. Mine works righty tighty/lefty loosey. The screw actually has a bow tie groove, but my regular screwdriver works fine. Once you loosen the screw, it works like a regular t jigsaw blade. The t blade is thinner and longer than the modern ones, so I was able to grind down a modern t blade to get it to work. I wasted 3 blades to get the tolerances right, but now mine works great.


----------

